# Sand for loaches?



## Zeonic_Warrior (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello all,

I've begun planning for a 40g setup I will be starting in a few months. I've read in a few places that loaches like sand more than gravel, and I'll be stocking at least 5 yo yo loaches and maybe some others.

So I guess I have 2 questions here: Is sand necessary for loaches? And assuming it is, could I do a gravel base and sand on top to save some $$$? (I already have enough gravel from a previous setup of this tank.)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fish for Brains (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not sure whether or not your loaches need sand, but I can tell you that if you put sand on top of gravel, it's only a matter of time until the sand filters through the gravel and you have gravel on top of your sand.

Smaller particles filter down through the larger particles. 

And sand doesn't tend to be particularly cost prohibitive.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

They don't need a sand substrate. But you should use at the least a small sized rounded gravel. Loaches like to lay on the substrate, and sift through it with there mouths for food. They have delicate barbels that hang from there mouth and can get cut up and infected by sharp substrate. Most of the loach tanks I have seen tend to use a sand type substrate. And you can't put sand on top of the gravel because it will end up settling below the gravel.


----------



## Zeonic_Warrior (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, thanks for your input. Is sand in any way better for plants?


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

The only things I have read as far as problems with plants and sand is that that certain sands can compact making it harder for roots to spread. Also takes a little longer for plants to establish themselves from getting uprooted. Keep in mind depending on the loaches you get they can get fairly big and have a tendancy to uproot things and can be hard on some of the more delicate stem plants.

If you are trying to save some money you could always go with pool filter sand. Just check what it's made of to make sure it wont effect your water in a negative way.


----------

